# CPC-A Seeking Coding position in the Lakeland, FL and surrounding areas



## codelady (May 10, 2009)

Margaret K. Mykins
2734 Berkford Circle
Lakeland, Florida 33810
863-816-4888
Cell #:  863-899-8911
Mykins2004@aol.com

Objective: To work in an environment that offers growth and challenges and to obtain a rewarding career in the medical field using my past work experience along with my education as a Medical Billing/Coding Specialist. 

Education
School:  Florida Metropolitan University – Graduated 2006
Degree:  Associates in Science - Medical Insurance Billing and Coding
Membership:  AAPC member since July 2006, CPC-A
Proficient in:  Billing, CPT-4/ICD-9 Coding

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY:
Action Staffing								2008 to present
Medical Biller								Lakeland, FL
File claims to Medicare, Medicaid of Kentucky and commercial insurances.  Make any changes such as member number, insurance order, whether it is the primary insurance or secondary insurance or any other corrections.  Verify information using the Medicare/Medicaid of Kentucky DDE system including, but not limited to HIC numbers, balance on account and if they have a primary insurance to Medicare.  Identify issues that need further attention and report to Supervisor.  Maintain consistent number of claims worked on a daily basis.  Currently work on the following systems:  FACS Workstation, Medicare/Medicaid of Kentucky website, Sovera, Healthcare Reports, Med Reports and websites of commercial insurances.

Clark and Daughtrey Medical Group					2008 to 2008
Insurance Follow-up Rep						Lakeland, FL
Primary responsibility is to work Medicare claim denials including checking the Medicare Fee Schedule and making sure the claim was filed according to Medicare guidelines.  If the claim was denied, would research the office notes and correctly code for CPT and ICD-9, if applicable and file the claim back to Medicare.  Also worked on claim denials for commercial insurance and followed-up for payment if necessary.  This included specialties such as Primary Care, Pediatrics, General Surgery, Neurology, and Rheumatology.  Assisted Coding Department (on CodeScan) with input of all Fee tickets and entered fee tickets manually from doctors into CodeScan.  If necessary, would code the from the fee ticket based on medical notes.  I also am a Certified Professional Coder.  I am proficient on the following programs:  CustomCoder.net, Availity, EMR, CodeScan and Emdeon.

Bunch and Associates							2006 to 2007
Workers' Compensation Case Management				Lakeland, FL
Link and Authorization Associate – primary responsibility is to properly link a medical bill to the correct claim, determine the appropriate action and send bills to the Research Queue using ICD-9/CPT-4 code definitions and UB92/CMS-1500 claim forms daily to maintain account information.  

ICT Group								2004 to 2006
Customer Service							Lakeland, FL
Received calls from people eligible for Part D Prescription Drug Plan.  Assist new reps with phone calls and supervisor calls, training, and the flow of the department.  Also acted as back up trainer for the Training Department.  



Lockheed Martin							2000 to 2003
Customer Service							Lakeland, Florida
Researched and responded to inquiries from employees and Business Units regarding LMPeople HR and Payroll access issues internally via phone, email and voice mail. Assisted in writing and editing payroll documentation and helped develop procedures.  Updated the training manual for Payroll Customer Service and produced statistical reports for department.  Contributed to the transition of LMPeople Payroll System

Country Hearth Bakery						1998 to 2000
Customer Services							Lakeland, Florida
Answered multi-line phones for Human Resources Director.  Kept all active and inactive files updated.  Processed payroll on ADP Payroll program and balanced payroll books.

Franklin Templeton							1987 to 1998
Customer Service/Supervisor					St Petersburg, Florida
Created specialized reports for large clients.  Coordinated with AVP of Shareholder Services in creating Shareholder Services Training Manual.  Worked with AVP of Shareholder Services establishing Statistical Reports for Department for presentation to President.  Assisted shareholders and broker dealers with general inquires on mutual funds accounts.    Worked with brokers/Dealers with processing exchanges in excess of $60 million.  Verified transactions next day for errors.


----------

